
$2.50 a Year in Interest? That’s What $5k in Savings Gets - onetimemanytime
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/18/your-money/savings-interest-rates.html
======
znpy
I wonder why the article doesn't mention just refinancing your debts, like
hose mortgage or credit card debt: you make a new mortgage to pay off your
current mortgage, but the new mortgage has lower interest rate than the
current one. And you might save a lot on interest alone.

